# Newbie & Studio idea



## chr (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello,

I am new here. Been recording and mixing for many years, but now I would like to build a homestudio to improve my music. My room is 3,33m x 4,44m  It is completly empty at the moment. I have posted a picture of how I think it could look like. I also want to record (mainly acoustic instruments and voice) in the back area. I am new in acoustics, but I'm learning about it. It would be nice to get some opinions and to know where/how to start!

Regards,
chr


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Looks great! Thanks for the introduction. You'll find many here to offer opinions.


----------



## chr (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome! 
First I would like to know, is if I should run the REW in the empty room, or install absorbers etc. before testing

Chr


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

IMO, you want to run REW to get an idea of where your issues may lie and then start considering how to treat those issues.


----------



## chr (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks, I will look into REW first


----------



## red_0530 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi! Would love to help... May i know what your walls are made of? The floor? And the ceiling, too...?


----------



## chr (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi! Thanks for your help offer!
Well, it is a 100 year old farmhouse, walls brick/wood with plaster boards inside, ceiling plasterboards on wood beams (not sure what's inbetween), floor cork on compressed paper, about an inch thick. I not concerned about noise coming in and out of the room, and I would not really like to start removing the ceiling and insulating if necessary


----------

